
Why Was Pinball Removed from Windows Vista? - talles
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing
======
scholia
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10529390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10529390)

------
DrScump
The provided link is wrong anyway.

